
Why isn’t there a CAN-SPAM for postal mail? - techntoke
https://medium.com/@braderhart/why-isnt-there-a-can-spam-for-postal-mail-8652fff1e699
======
a3n
Because spam is one of USPS's few reliable and large sources of income.

